# Club or Race cut? How should they fit?



## cisco32

I am fairly new to cycling and I want to buy the correct gear. I have bought plain style jerseys in the past that seem either too big or too small. The problem I have is that the large jerseys are very tight around my arms especially and the extra large can seem good in the arms but a little big in other places. I am 6' 190 with a muscular build (sounds dumb even writing that, but I guess pertinant). I have always bought what I assume is a club cut so they are a little baggier, but I think I want to start buying race cut because yes, they look a little cooler. I find myself riding by these guys that look like they should be on tour with all their gear, but they are just regular folks like me. I on the other hand think I look like a newbie, which I guess shouldn't really matter, but we all know it does. Any input is appreciated.

Here is the jersey I am looking at:
http://fscycling.csufresno.edu/

Also, do expensive helmets really make a difference, again other than looking cooler?


----------



## Allez Rouge

The "correct" size or cut is whatever fits the way you want it to fit. I recognize that's stating the obvious, also that it's difficult to know what will fit best when buying sight-unseen. There is considerable variation in sizing among the various brands, and for many of us it takes a while to suss it all out and figure out what size and cut to buy in what brand.

This is an over-simplification, but a race-cut jersey in the correct size will be form-sitting and show your physique without making you look like you're about to bust every seam in the thing. A club-cut jersey in the correct size will be more like a polo-style shirt; it should still fit fairly closely, but with enough bagginess to hide a little flab.

One thing to be aware of is that some club-cuts tend to be longer in the torso than race-cuts.

More expensive helmets will sometimes have more carefully engineered vents, so that the airflow you create as you ride will keep your head cooler. But sometimes they just look more spiffy. The way to buy helmets is to get last year's model on closeout ... colors and sizes may be limited if you don't act fast, but the savings are often as much as 50% off the original price.


----------



## texass4

Allez speaks the truth.

If you're body is "race cut", then look for those jerseys. Otherwise, you run the risk of wearing a jersey that looks more like sausage casing. There's fit, there's fashion, and there's also dignity. Do you have a belly that will be even more pronounced while bent over the bars or tucked while in the drops? Something to think about. 

Again, some of Allez's logic applies to helmets. Venting to cool the head is one of the key differences in helmet design although the pros and cons are largely subjective. All helmets fit slightly differently, and you really should try several different brands to see what's comfortable. My head shape works better with Bell and Rudy Project than Giro, but that's just me. Try to find one that is comfortable and sits properly on your head without sliding around too much either side-to-side or front to back. It should stay snug on its own without headache-squeezing force - and without the chin strap digging into your jaw to keep it in place.


----------



## cisco32

As simple as it was, the comment "if you have an athletic body buy that cut" helped a lot. I will try the race cut this time around. Although I have a picture of a guy I saw that indeed looked like a sausage busting at the seams in my head now. Thanks.


----------



## uzziefly

Good luck cisco and enjoy riding  :thumbsup:


----------



## bill

some guys with muscular arms just end up ripping the seams of sleeves of jerseys that otherwise fit. I am not sure, however, if this has anything to do with race cut or club cut.
call the vendor.


----------



## Guest

Maybe better off going for 'sleeveless' tops if you have a 'muscular' build, cos I have noticed that 'race cut' tops tend to be tight in the arms.....even on me and I am a 'lean' build (sounds stupid saying that....I am 6' and 76 kg).


----------

